# for those who use/used k-3800



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I admit I'm rough on cables...dont hardly clean or oil etc. What I was wondering was if I got the feed attatchment I would be helping myself. And if this is a juvenille, handymanish slightly moronic question---I admit it and deserve the consequences. At least this is not a group of electricians.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

stillaround said:


> I admit I'm rough on cables...dont hardly clean or oil etc. What I was wondering was if I got the feed attatchment I would be helping myself. And if this is a juvenille, handymanish slightly moronic question---I admit it and deserve the consequences. At least this is not a group of electricians.


 

Your questions is a good question it should merit no consequences
Were here to get info from each other .

I have auto feed on most of my machines. Personally I never use the auto feed to feed cable into a drain or sewer going in blind. I like to feel what I hit and have more control over the cable.
Use it to retrieve the cable mostly If sewer or drain feels good then I use auto feed.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks. I know you keep yours clean from the pics before. I also like to feel and its just a mid size drum ..was wondering . I have a rt-66 also thats got a broken stand but its a bit slow with individual cables. I wont waste the money.
Since its been slow we are cleaning and fixing.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I use my auto feed on my large machine all the time. I also have an autofeed on my spartan 100, I mostly use it to help hold the cable in place while working a blockage and to roll the cable back up.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

When I was in Chicago that Spartan 100 was the sink machine we used. Had good torque. The 3800 has decent torque. Maybe if I had a feed and was pushing on a blockage it wouldnt do funny things in the drum.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

the autofeed on the 3800 seems like an afterthought. It really throws the balance of the machine off and makes it constantly tip over. It's the same autofeed off the 7500. It does work well though and other than the balance issue, never had a problem with it.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I use my auto feed on my large machine all the time. I also have an autofeed on my spartan 100, I mostly use it to help hold the cable in place while working a blockage and to roll the cable back up.


Boy have I tossed the idea about the autofeed for my 100, do you like it on there. I hand feed mine and never really been an issue so I haven't got'n the auto feed. But if you were to sway me, I probably will

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Your questions is a good question it should merit no consequences
> Were here to get info from each other .
> 
> I have auto feed on most of my machines. Personally I never use the auto feed to feed cable into a drain or sewer going in blind. I like to feel what I hit and have more control over the cable.
> Use it to retrieve the cable mostly If sewer or drain feels good then I use auto feed.



This:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> Boy have I tossed the idea about the autofeed for my 100, do you like it on there. I hand feed mine and never really been an issue so I haven't got'n the auto feed. But if you were to sway me, I probably will
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


 I mostly use it to roll the cable back up, and to lock the cable down when I am working a tough blockage, especially on reverse.


----------

